# Niger Ferrum Carcer



## elokupa (Nov 11, 2008)

this 'book' is great, all free here: http://www.principiadiscordia.com/bip/1.php

I love erisian mindfucks, anyone here into discordianism?


----------



## zarathustra (Nov 11, 2008)

now I am!


----------



## elokupa (Nov 13, 2008)

zarathustra said:


> now I am!



haha awesome, Im working on a mindfuck involving the local mayor and pornographic images..i think its gonna be difficult to pull off..


----------

